# Whisker brush for PS



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

I know this was posted once before but I can't find it. :x 

Could someone point me in the direction of where I can find a whisker brush for Photoshop?

Thanks!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

www.thefurbles.ca/images/Whiskers.abr


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Des!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome Amanda!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Amanda....Let me know if you can get it to work...

I never did figure it out.


----------

